# Looking for healthy cookbooks for home cook



## Qwertyuiop

Hi,

I'm moving out of my parents place in the spring and obviously I have to cook food myself lol. I know how to cook, just lack a bit on what I can make or inspiration

I'm looking for cookbooks with healthy recipes. I don't mean vegan specific, vegetarian, or whatever-free type of cookbook

Just general cookbook with healthy recipes that aren't loaded with butter, heavy cream/diary, fried food etc at pro chef level. It fine that it contain vegan or vegetarian recipes but no nuts related recipes because I don't like them except almond in tolerable amount.

Thanks


----------



## chrislehrer

Sounds like you're also newish to cooking. One suggestion:

_Jacques Pepin's Simple and Healthy Cooking _(1994)

Good food, excellent technique. A great foundation for the future.


----------



## Qwertyuiop

chrislehrer said:


> Sounds like you're also newish to cooking. One suggestion:
> 
> _Jacques Pepin's Simple and Healthy Cooking _(1994)
> 
> Good food, excellent technique. A great foundation for the future.


No I'm not newish to cooking... I'm a pastry chef but I don't cook alot but I know techniques and things like that

Just need good modern dishes on what to make basically

Will check out the book


----------



## chrislehrer

Well, serves me right for not checking your profile! Mouth open, foot inserted.

Still, it's a good book.


----------



## azenjoys

I love all the Moosewood cookbooks for simple, wholesome, flavorful at-home cooking. The style is hippie meets world cuisine. The low-fat one is probably my favorite in terms of stuff I make over and over again, but I always add fat to all the recipes .


----------



## teamfat

Chinese and Indian cuisines tend to be heavy on veggies, light on dairy, fat and meat. I'll suggest you check out the classic "Indian Cooking" by Madhur Jaffrey.

mjb.


----------



## chrislehrer

Japanese Cooking: A Simple Art, by Shizuo Tsuji.

Now there's a cuisine low on fat and dairy!


----------



## Ryan Fleischhacker

Find a good German cook book. 

Southern Cooking and Most America cooking is heavily influenced by Traditional German Cooking.


----------



## pete

"Cooking Light" the magazine, puts out cookbooks and I have a couple. They are pretty decent and devote a lot of space to healthy, every day meals, and making comfort foods more healthy. You can also check books on Japanese, Thai and Vietnamese cuisine. These cuisines tend to, naturally, be more healthy diets. Indian cookbooks are another source of healthy recipes, but be careful and read the recipes thoroughly. Indian food may often be vegetarian, or vegetable heavy, but some of their foods, and recipes, are loaded with a lot of fat so be careful of which dishes you choose.


----------



## chrislehrer

If you want Japanese, I wrote a multi-review a while back. A bit dated now, but still I think useful.


----------



## phatch

Ryan Fleischhacker said:


> Find a good German cook book.
> 
> Southern Cooking and Most America cooking is heavily influenced by Traditional German Cooking.


That strikes me as an odd recommendation and conclusion.

IMHO most any cookbook will be healthy coooking for moderation choices in your menu. Portion control, moderating indulgences and focus ing on fresh seasonal ingredients as well as dried grains and legumes and you're there.


----------



## Qwertyuiop

thanks guys... I will check out these suggestions


----------



## butzy

I know I wrote a reply to this question, but it seems to have gone awol.

There are lots of interesting books, so it's difficult to give a recommendation.
I do enjoy Madhur Jaffey books, esp "curry easy" and "curry easy vegetarian".
Another one I would like to recomment is Raichens "bold and healthy flavors". His barbecue books also have a lot of interesting recipes


----------



## pete

butzy said:


> I know I wrote a reply to this question, but it seems to have gone awol.
> 
> There are lots of interesting books, so it's difficult to give a recommendation.
> I do enjoy Madhur Jaffey books, esp "curry easy" and "curry easy vegetarian".
> Another one I would like to recomment is Raichens "bold and healthy flavors". His barbecue books also have a lot of interesting recipes


I wouldn't consider most barbecue to be "healthy."


----------



## butzy

Ah, but Pete,
Those bbq books are not my recommendation for the healthy question, although I don't see why grilling/barbecueing would be unhealthy per se. But that's another discussion.
I actually thought I had put that remark between brackets as it is just my personal opinion about his other books
The recommended book is "bold and healthy flavours" which is not a bbq book


----------



## pete

butzy said:


> Ah, but Pete,
> Those bbq books are not my recommendation for the healthy question, although I don't see why grilling/barbecueing would be unhealthy per se. But that's another discussion.
> I actually thought I had put that remark between brackets as it is just my personal opinion about his other books
> The recommended book is "bold and healthy flavours" which is not a bbq book


Got it. As for the other part-grilling can actually be a very healthy way to cook, but I not say that barbecue, in general, is really healthy. Look at most of the cuts that make great barbecue (slow and low cooking as opposed to much faster grilling) ribs, pork butt and shoulder, beef brisket. All of these cuts tend to be pretty fatty, which helps keep the meat moist during the long cooking process. Of course, there are always exceptions, but barbecuing is not the first thing I think of when thinking healthy cooking, although grilling does come immediately to mind.


----------



## Qwertyuiop

What about cookbook on marinating or creating a flavour no matter what kind protein to use

Like chicken breast is probably the most universal protein but it is boring in taste by itself. Having many different flavours to choose from and be able to mix it up the boring chicken breast


----------



## chrislehrer

Qwertyuiop said:


> What about cookbook on marinating or creating a flavour no matter what kind protein to use
> 
> Like chicken breast is probably the most universal protein but it is boring in taste by itself. Having many different flavours to choose from and be able to mix it up the boring chicken breast


Belongs in another thread... but The Flavor Bible might do what you want.


----------



## Qwertyuiop

chrislehrer said:


> Belongs in another thread... but The Flavor Bible might do what you want.


I can do another thread ... No problem


----------



## SFSkies

Alice Waters' _Chez Panisse Vegetables. _


----------

